# Decals on Acrylic/PR Blanks?



## Bobostro61

Dumb question, but can waterslide decals be put on acrylic/PR pen blanks?  What about the CA to go over the decal?  Anyone ever put CA on a PR blank?

Just wondering.  The company I work for may pay me to make some pens for clients with our company logo on them.  I'm thinking a white pen as the logo they gave me is all black.  Other than painting a wood blank white after turning it (because I'm afraid of the CA reaction to the paint) I was wondering if a white acrylic or PR blank could be used.  I could make those myself.


----------



## vanngo5d

White acrylic works best with clear waterslide decals, never had a problem they really stand out then just ca them after you apply to the blank and polish.

Don Vann


----------



## commercialbuilder

I have made several decals and used on acrylic blanks with good results. Since I have started using papilio paper I get better results and if the blank is a darker color use the white paper and trim it close to the image and it really stands out on darker blanks. This paper also has a glue already on the back and is easier to get placed correctly for me.


----------



## jttheclockman

You can always use a light colored wood too such as Holly or Maple.


----------



## RMayoIII

i did a dozen painted wood (maple) pen with personalized decals as Christmas presents for family members and had no problem with ca finishing. I see them from time to time and they are holding up great. I used acrylic art paint and applied it to the blank on the lathe using a paper towel. That also helped to dry it rather quickly.


----------



## Timbo

Works just fine...acrylic blank, clear decal paper, sealed with CA...


----------



## pauly99

Timbo said:


> Works just fine...acrylic blank, clear decal paper, sealed with CA...
> http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=24294


 
Newbie here. Sorry for this and any future stupid questions. So if I understand correctly, just turn an acrylic (like maybe a white acrylic in this case or use a light wood) and the decals would have a sticky backing... and then CA the heck out of the pen to seal in the decals? 

I probably don't want to get into any legalities with making a pen that might have sports team logo's, huh?


----------



## Dalecamino

Not a dumb question at all Bob. As has already been said, you can put decals on acrylic OR wood, as long as the wood has been sealed and finished with CA. Then of course more CA on top of the decal. I would like to suggest to you that, since you may be doing many of these pens, you may soon tire of the process. Consider turning the blanks and send them off to one of our engraver members here. They will engrave the logo (since you have permission to use it) then color fill them. They can also personalize them with names. This is all accomplished in way less time than you will spend in the shop. This is only a recommendation, based on personal experience. :wink:

The yellow pen is Osage Orange. I used clear decal paper with it. This pen turned brown when its owner left it in his truck. The CA cracked too. I made him another pen using yellow acrylic blanks. BTW, there IS a tutorial on decals, if you look for it in IAP library(I think)


----------



## eliasbboy

Here's an example where I had to use a colorful acrylic blank chosen by my customer.   I made a few different labels for their selection and they chose a clear label with black lettering and loved it.


----------



## joefrog

Great, yet another thing I want to try now.  Let me rest, people!


----------



## Bobostro61

Good deal.  Thanks for the replies and help.


----------



## Mengtian

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I have a couple of questions:
1.  Do you polish the acrylic blank like usual before putting the decal on?  I use HUT.
2.  After the decal is put on do you put the CA on in the same way you do for wood?  i.e.  use your own personal method
3.  I assume you would polish the CA just like you would if you applied it to wood.

I do not have wet=slide decal paper .  I can get some.  Would this adhesive paper work?
Amazon.com: Grafix Ink Jet Adhesive Film, 8-1/2-Inch by 11-Inch, 6-Pack, Clear: Adhesive Sheets: Posters & Prints

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dalecamino

I say yes to all of your questions. Keep it mind that, you can't move this paper into position which is really no big deal but, just might take more time. Coat it with CA, sand and,  polish. One other thing, this paper may have a thickness that will always show a ridge around the edge. I'm not sure of this but, just visualizing. As they say around here, try it out and, let us know how it works! Have fun and, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tbfoto

Timbo said:


> Works just fine...acrylic blank, clear decal paper, sealed with CA...


Awesome pen fellow BOILERMAKER!!! 
I like this a lot!!!!  Boiler up!


----------



## eharri446

Rest. As a pen turner. Never Happen. Just when you thought you had everything down pat, someone comes up with something new and you have to start over again to keep up.

Another light wood that could be used for decals with dark images on them is butternut, or white walnut, as it is often referred to.


----------



## Big

I have been gone for awhile so this is probably a really dumb question but how do you make a waterslide decal?


----------



## JohnU

Big said:


> I have been gone for awhile so this is probably a really dumb question but how do you make a waterslide decal?



You can buy blank waterslide decal paper to print on with your printer.  After the ink dries spray clear coat to set the ink so it doesn't run when you apply with water.  
Testers has a kit or for full pages google water slide paper. It's been a while since I bought any and don't remember where I got it.


----------



## liljohn1368

I think hobby lobby sells it...


----------

